# really dry elbows



## lutzy (Apr 20, 2006)

is there anything you can do for dry skin on the elbows? shes losing her hair and the skins getting pretty bad right on both sides of her elbows. I was told its maybe from here laying on concrete but she mostly an inside dog and she has a nice fluffly bed


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Brady is on both of these 
http://www.marketamerica.com/corporate/i...cat2ID=USA20602
and
http://www.1800petmeds.com/3V+Caps-prod2841.html 
for his skin
and he has no dry skin problems hope this helps some


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

my boy has gotten these callas type spots on his elbows too..i just figured it was from laying in his crate and on the floor..

its up to u if u want to do something to keep her elbows nice and fresh, skin care is a must but i dont think a couple of callases on the elbows are going to hurt. i have callases on my hands, he has callases on his elbows...its what skin does when its in constant contact with rough surfaces...


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

bag balm

http://www.bagbalm.com/

works great and you can find it in pretty much any drug store or grocery store I think


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

wally world has it in the pet section too.


----------



## marti (Dec 15, 2011)

*Soft elbow calluses*

I use 'Protect - a- Pad'. Google it. I found mine online.................where most good products are.
It isn't greasy. It soaks in and makes the callus soft as a baby's bottom in about two uses.
I use it when my hands get dry too. And it doesn't get all over anything. 

I massage a little and voila a soft callused elbow. It doesn't get rid of them tho

Good for paw pads too. My last dog spent a lot of time on a small-gravel track. his paws were in terrible shape by the time I noticed. Softened up his paw-pads within two days.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i don't think rough elbow pads hurt the dog, i am not sure putting anything on a dogs paw pads to soften them up is a good idea either. these pads build up for a reason.


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah, if they are cracking and sore ..udder balm.. nolvason cream, for infection and protection. If they are ok..nothing.


----------

